# Dog Booties to stop scratching do they work ?



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Guys, checked Sadies wound today after she pulled her stitches out after spay, she has not needed the collar of shame as she does not lick it but the problem is she has scratched either side of her scat and it looks so red and sore.. she is due for post op check at the vets tonight and I noticed some Dog Booties in the waiting room last time.. my question is do they work and does anyone have another solution that we could do ourselves ?
Thanks in advance 
Sharon xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sharon D said:


> Hi Guys, checked Sadies wound today after she pulled her stitches out after spay, she has not needed the collar of shame as she does not lick it but the problem is she has scratched either side of her scat and it looks so red and sore.. she is due for post op check at the vets tonight and I noticed some Dog Booties in the waiting room last time.. my question is do they work and does anyone have another solution that we could do ourselves ?
> Thanks in advance
> Sharon xx


If its just to purely stop scratching and not for walking, so be honest the best alternative would probably to get long small kids socks and tape them on. Ive found the Micropore tape tends to stay put without adhering to the fur too much. The only thing you have to be careful of is to tape it round the legs tight enough but not too tight as that could obstruct blood flow and cause swelling and problems, much like when you have to insure a bandage is not too tight on the legs.


----------



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You for your reply did think about socks, they would be much cheaper than something from the vets .. just worried as she looks so sore :frown: we have had dogs before she is the first bitch and just getting used to how long it takes for them to get back to normal .. mind you she has just done a full circuit of the garden at full speed .. worried me to death but she seems fine xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sharon D said:


> Thank You for your reply did think about socks, they would be much cheaper than something from the vets .. just worried as she looks so sore :frown: we have had dogs before she is the first bitch and just getting used to how long it takes for them to get back to normal .. mind you she has just done a full circuit of the garden at full speed .. worried me to death but she seems fine xx


Is it where they have shaved her? Sometimes they go to close and you can get a clipper rash and it irritates and itches. Ive rubbed in aloe vera gel before now but you have to make sure its well away from the suture line and incision and not get it on that. They seem to shave really big areas around incisions now probably a hygine issue. It does help with the itching and irritation though.


----------



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

yes it is where they shaved her. it must be really itchy for her and so she tries to relive it the only way she can, I have some aloe vera gel somewhere will dig it out never thought of that 
Thanks again
Sharon x


----------

